# Elliott Heads / 1770



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey all. I am spending Easter up at Elliott Heads again this year (We're making it an annualy journey). Will be getting up there on Thursday 5th of April. At the moment I am booked in til the 9th, but might be extending a day or 2...

Am also thinking of heading up to 1770 for the next few days after that. I have that whole week off work, so will be kicking around Central QLD somewhere until around the 13th.

If anyone is in the area (Dougout I will PM) or not too far away, give us a yell.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

If you manage to make it all the way up to rockhampton for whatever reason (and it's the weekend, and the tides are small) then Corio Bay would be a good trip, more than happy to show you around out there.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Fishing Dan, keep us informed of ya whereabouts.

Scotty Beefs, what are you up to? Are you staying in the area or going down to Hervey Bay?


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

FishinDan said:


> If anyone is in the area (Doug-out I will PM) or not too far away, give us a yell.


ya mate PM received, I'll be around
8) hope to see others join in 8)


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Hi-Yo said:


> Dan
> 
> If ya get up to 1770 have mate that can put you on a real nice honey hole in the river if I ask him nicely.
> 
> Maybe...it is a bit of a secret and wouldnt want any of thse Ausfish boys finding out about it.


Secret Squirrel :wink:


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Scotty & Joday - Looks like I will be up in Rocky for work maybe the week of the 23rd possibly. Will probably be there the whole week. Will let you know.


----------

